# Chill X Review



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Shot the new Chill X. 
Yes, I shoot Mathews. Yes, I want to like this bow. But I feel I can give an honest review, so here it is for what it's worth.

62 lbs ( I have a bum shoulder right now), 28" 85% Rockmods

Draw:
Pros
-the bows pulls smoothly as it stacks just before dropping into a (more than generous) valley. 85% will be great for hunters, target guys like me will want the 75% mods. The stops are just solid enough to come to the wall easily, but has just enough give that when you begin squeezing with your back the bow steadies perfect just before the release breaks. You don't feel like your about to pull the strings off the bow as you a do a limb stop bow.
-The bow came with 28" mods and they felt spot-on, unlike other Monster bows of the past that were always a little long.
-This bow is super silly quiet.

Cons-
-The valley is so deep that I was spooked trying to let it down the first time...just not used to that feel. I know alot of guys like that feeling that they are holding nothing back there, but being a backtension guy it was a con for me.
-Typical of any bow with large cams, it hits the top of the draw curve quickly and stays there til you drop into the valley. No "hump" like a dual cam, but your pulling the max poundage through most of the cycle. It feels more like a Binary than a dual cam.

Balance:
Pros
-This bow balances extremely well, especially since I only had a 10" lightweight hunting stab on the front. I found it easy to hold on target without it dipping or waving back and forth. I think the straight riser is the reason for this, it is going to be a very torque-free bow. The first shot I allowed my fingers to rest on the front of the grip because I had no wrist sling on it, but the second shot was more natural (on accident) and to my surprise the bow rolled back slightly at the shot and rested in my relaxed hand. Absolutely no jump or vibration.

Cons
-the grip feels low in the riser. I know both Hoyt and Mathews have lowered the center of grip the last few years but it feels like my hand is low in the bow. But it didn't seem to affect the way the bow balances at full draw. The focus grip is still not my favorite. My Shrewd grip will have to come out of retirement if I order one of these.

Looks and features:
Pros
-The bow looks better in your hand that in a picture...but if you don't like the grid riser then you won't like it regardless.
-I like the second back bar hole below the string stop. They were definitely thinking of the target archer by adding this.
-Typical with Mathews, excellent finish, color of camo is flawless, everything just looks clean and well put together. I can't wait to see the black model.

Cons
-The riser is wide through the body, not too thick, but blocky. I love the look of the C4 and Apex risers better, even though I know the grid design is structurally stiffer, this riser is not a thing of beauty.
-No target colors. Seriously? Dangit!!!!

I went in with only a small amount of time to play, and ended up shooting every bit of 50 plus arrows through the bow. It is a pleasure to shoot, a solid back wall (a noticeable and appreciated improvement over the Chill and ChillR) that feels like it was built for backtension shooters. After having demo'd several Monsters and both Chill models, it is the best of that line to date.

For the fellas that don't like the looks of this bow, go shoot this bow before writing it off. For the others, go demo this bow and see how it stacks up against what you are shooting now. I had no delusions of it replacing my beloved C4, but after shooting it, I have to give it some thought.

Go shoot it for yourselves and have fun!


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great Review!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Spot on review. I wish the ChillX that I shot had been in my specs (draw length was short) and I shot it right out of the box. When I showed up at the shop, the X and SDX were still in the boxes. I'm hoping another dealer nearby will have it with a 29" draw.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

Good review...did you notice the second rear stabilizer bushing 2'' below the dead stop or the new axles with 6/32 screws instead of e-clips?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice write up!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep I agree , nice write up

I like the Chill-R

I'm sure that this one will shoot well also



whack n' stack said:


> Very nice write up!


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

I also shot the bow today at the shop... and it looks like Mathews has stepped it up... I really liked how the bow felt and how it shot... the only two things a don't like is those big cams which really turns a 35 inch ata bow into a 37-38 inch bow and its just not good to look at.. it was very balanced and a overall pleasure to shoot... looks like Mathews will be taking some of those lost customers back from elite... I would rate this bow a 8.5


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I had the opportunity to shoot the ‘X today as well. My friend owns a shop and is a very reputable Mathews/Mission dealer.  He text me this morning and said; ” The bow draws, and shoots like a dream”. Made my way over to the shop(Pacific Crest Archery) after work and a doctors appointment. When I walked through the door he was releasing an arrow out of the ‘X right at that moment. This bow is extremely quiet. He switched the mods from 28″ draw to the 30″ rock mods for me to shoot (my actual draw is 29.5″) It was set at 70lbs. I don’t shoot 70lbs anymore due to an ongoing sore shoulder, but I told him to leave it be for my shoulder felt up to it and besides it tells a lot about the draw of a bow at higher poundage. I had to think about it when I drew it, but it was very smooth, I think even more so than the Chill R. The back wall was, well shall we say “rock hard”. I tried to pull past it and it was solid. The bow holds very well even at brace its balanced. On the release there was an ever slight vibe, and I mean slight which went away almost instantly. It was equipped with a Bee Stinger(not the disk style). I could not hear that bow go off, and another shot it as well and I was closer to him than when I first heard the bow go off when I first walked through the door. Its quiet. It was equipped with a Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg sight which is not the lightest sight on the market by any means so the bow felt a little heavy but I could carry it all day long in the woods. Those arrows were 425grn and they were moving. The Chill X IMHO is a real winner which brings me to the question; If anyone would like to donate to the Sightpin benevolent Chill X fund, any contributions would be greatly appreciated. And as many a panhandlers cardboard sign would say; “God Bless”


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a great shooting bow. I am a Hoyt guy, and loved it. Nice review.


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good review


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely like the specs of the bow, but for the real question how does it stack up against the elite energy 35? Let be honest here this bow was put out in direct response to people buying up energys left and right. I like mathews bows and I even bought a energy this year. Who has shot both back to back?


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

I think it does look better in the OP's photo than the static pics on the website.

Does look substantially longer than the Chill-R, more so than 2" would indicate.


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for the honest reviews. Also appreciate taking the time to write a more in depth review!


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice review. I will have to compare it to my new CPXL. Doubt I will switch so fast, but since it is a comparable bow.

I did like the Chill R when I shot it a few weeks ago. Liked it. 

I do agree the waffle iron riser is pretty fugly =P


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Good reviews, can't wait to get to my LBS to give it a try.doubt I will switch from my ChillR as I absolutely love it and shoot it very well, however I think I will be putting some Roc mods on it!


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Nice review. Ordering mine next week.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Honestly, I wasn't even going to read it until I checked for who was posting...lol


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks for the in depth review, pros and cons. I want to shoot one of these next to an R to see how they feel. i think one of them may be my new target bow


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i don`t like the looks of the x ,it does shoot ok, i myself like less letoff with a longer valley saves on the shoulder some, i would like to use one for a couple of months and really see if this bow will shoot as well as my hoyt vantage elite.the review on the x was good. but not convinced to buy one.the one thing about matthew bows is, i am not impressed with the workmanship on mathew bows compared to Hoyt bows and Barnsdale bows.


----------



## bonecollector89 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great review everything I wanted to know! I hope to shoot it soon.

Here is a video another member had posted


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Great review! Early releases like this get me even more excited to see what all the other bow companies will have to offer


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the very thoughtful review.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wish it has a longer draw like my mr7. I have a 32 inch draw . I've been waiting for this bow to come out for a few years now and now i need to sell my triumph to get one


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

So if you order one today when will you get it


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Good review rattlinman. I'm not going to buy this one since I have the R, I do wonder what mathews will have for is in November.. I bet they definitely introduce another 35 ATA bow, maybe solocam or another dual cam and although I am a fan of the geogrid riser, I think it's time for them to update to something new. I'm pretty excited to see what ends up happening, this new bow and mods were definitely a great idea for Mathews.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

I have yet to shoot one, but based on the specs this may be the first Mathews bow I would be interested in purchasing. Now that they have addressed the back wall issue with their dual cam system, it may be worth a look.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nicely done review, thanks for the insight :thumbs_up


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice review


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

Excellent review and I can't wait to shoot it myself. I wasn't crazy about the looks of this bow at first, but after seeing one being shot, it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*I really appreciate everyone's positive responses to my review, I tried to stay as un-biased as possible!!!*



bownazi said:


> Good review...did you notice the second rear stabilizer bushing 2'' below the dead stop or the new axles with 6/32 screws instead of e-clips?


*I did notice the lower stab bushing and I agree, it's a nice touch that all tournament guys will love! I did not see the change from e-clips...thanks for the heads-up, I'll check it out next time I'm in there.*



JimmyP said:


> So if you order one today when will you get it


*I was told June.*



Pete53 said:


> i don`t like the looks of the x ,it does shoot ok, i myself like less letoff with a longer valley saves on the shoulder some, i would like to use one for a couple of months and really see if this bow will shoot as well as my hoyt vantage elite.the review on the x was good. but not convinced to buy one.the one thing about matthew bows is, i am not impressed with the workmanship on mathew bows compared to Hoyt bows and Barnsdale bows.


*I have been fortunate that most I have owned have been well-put-together, but Hoyt does do a great job on their bow also. I do like the look of Hoyt target limbs better.

I tried to get my dealer to let me "use" this one for a few months to compare it to my C4, but he looked at me funny!*



aebennett said:


> Definitely like the specs of the bow, but for the real question how does it stack up against the elite energy 35? Let be honest here this bow was put out in direct response to people buying up energys left and right. I like mathews bows and I even bought a energy this year. Who has shot both back to back?


*Now this is a real good question, but IMO it's going to be hard to find an un-biased answer for this question. Even if a person could be objective between the company names...the fact that they use totally different cam systems makes this a tough comparison. The draw curve and walls are totally apples to oranges, regardless of what anyone says.

When it comes to how the bows "feels", that would be interesting. I have heard that the split in the riser makes the E35 very stiff...as is the riser on the X. Then it comes to balance....which I also hear that the E35 is a well designed and balanced riser....as is the X. So how they shoot may come down to the shooter.

Maybe we will get lucky at Kentucky and it will come down to Hopkins or McCarthy with a Chill X verses Morgan or Griggs with a E35. maybe to the last arrow to decide the shootdown! 

That would be cool! :wink:*


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Just shot one at a dealer. The ChillX is going to be a huge success. 
It was set at 63 pounds but felt very easy and smooth right into the 85% letoff. 
It also felt light and easy to maneuver for hunting, but had a very nice string angle for my 30.75 draw (had 30" mods installed).
It's very stable at the shot with almost no forward movement. 
Admittedly not the prettiest bow out there, but once your behind the string nothing else matters other than drilling X's or a nice buck. 
Ordering mine soon. Not sure if I'm sold on the desert tactical yet. Lol!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Good review rattlinman. I'm not going to buy this one since I have the R, I do wonder what mathews will have for is in November.. I bet they definitely introduce another 35 ATA bow, maybe solocam or another dual cam and although I am a fan of the geogrid riser, I think it's time for them to update to something new. I'm pretty excited to see what ends up happening, this new bow and mods were definitely a great idea for Mathews.


You need to go get a set of the rock mods for your ChillR to see if you like the difference. I think you will fall in love with the wall, plus rumor is they are actually faster than your current mods!

I would love to hear your opinion of how the mods change the feel of the R.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> You need to go get a set of the rock mods for your ChillR to see if you like the difference. I think you will fall in love with the wall, plus rumor is they are actually faster than your current mods!
> 
> I would love to hear your opinion of how the mods change the feel of the R.


Got em on order already man! I'm gonna try the 85% and 75% and see what I like! I would love the 85% for hunting but I would also love the 75% for my hinge shooting and it wouldn't hurt to pick up some more Fps 😊 my R is already shooting about 6fps over ibo so it would scream with the 75%!

I will let you know my findings when my shop gets em in, so far my dealer only has mods that are only to be sold with customers that want the X and he's getting in extras soon for the R and chills. This was the only thing I would change on my R so I'm very excited to see how it will feel with the rock mods!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Shot both the X and SDX when they came in yesterday.
Really like the Chill X with the rock mods.
I hope to play a little more today if time allows.


----------



## jdog66 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it priced similar to the ChillR?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

jdog66 said:


> Is it priced similar to the ChillR?


More expensive. Msrp is $1099


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> You need to go get a set of the rock mods for your ChillR to see if you like the difference. I think you will fall in love with the wall, plus rumor is they are actually faster than your current mods!
> 
> I would love to hear your opinion of how the mods change the feel of the R.


I have shot the chill r with rock mods and in my opinion they make carry noticeable difference and improved the back wall tremendously. But that is just my opinion and I have just shot the 85% rock mods. I can do a quick speed test on a chill r with original mods and one with rock mods.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

It amazes me that not a single person reviewing this bow or people who talk how well this bow shoots even mention the weight of this bow. Seems a lot of people, if memory serves me correctly was really bashing the E35 for being a "boat anchor" "to heavy to hunt with" "could really feel how heavy this bow is" " no way I could carry this all day". The new Mathews is alittle over an ounce lighter than the E35. Can most people really feel the difference in 1 ounce of total weight?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Got em on order already man! I'm gonna try the 85% and 75% and see what I like! I would love the 85% for hunting but I would also love the 75% for my hinge shooting and it wouldn't hurt to pick up some more Fps &#55357;&#56842; my R is already shooting about 6fps over ibo so it would scream with the 75%!
> 
> I will let you know my findings when my shop gets em in, so far my dealer only has mods that are only to be sold with customers that want the X and he's getting in extras soon for the R and chills. This was the only thing I would change on my R so I'm very excited to see how it will feel with the rock mods!


:thumbs_up



Etheis said:


> I have shot the chill r with rock mods and in my opinion they make carry noticeable difference and improved the back wall tremendously. But that is just my opinion and I have just shot the 85% rock mods. I can do a quick speed test on a chill r with original mods and one with rock mods.


That would be great, looking forward to your findings!



ba3darcher said:


> It amazes me that not a single person reviewing this bow or people who talk how well this bow shoots even mention the weight of this bow. Seems a lot of people, if memory serves me correctly was really bashing the E35 for being a "boat anchor" "to heavy to hunt with" "could really feel how heavy this bow is" " no way I could carry this all day". The new Mathews is alittle over an ounce lighter than the E35. Can most people really feel the difference in 1 ounce of total weight?


Honestly, the weight of a 35" bow is not a huge factor for me considering I shot an Open Class rig with 30 Ounces of just weight on the stabs! I wasn't really looking at this bow as a hunting bow. It didn't feel that heavy to me, but like I said, my C4 IS a boat anchor!!!:wink:

And I never "bashed" the E35 over anything brother, that's not my style!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay here's my results of the speed test of the difference between the rock mod speeds and the regular chill mods. The rock mods I shot were the high let off mods and are the RK.C mods which is 29" draw on the chill r. The stock mods were DY.C which is also 29". The bow maxed out at 70.4lbs and I was shooting a gold tip pro hunter at 407grains. I was shooting through a whisker biscuit. Bow did pick up a little speed on the rock mods. 







^speed with the rock mods.







^speed without rock mods.


----------



## eastonoutdoors (Oct 13, 2009)

Shoot it today and it felt good., solid back wall and a smooth draw cycle. Should have mine in hand in 2 weeks, ordered itwhen we ordered the preview bows. Went ahead and put rock mods on my Chill and I really like how it shoots with them.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Pic of rock mods


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Great review and info Johnny, as always brother. 

I have no doubt Mathews has built a great bow. Great "shooters specs" for a change. I prefer the styling and "lines" of the Creed over the X. It has the blocky Z7 Mag look (or whatever it was called). It would be cool to see that platform stretched to 34-35/7. 

Thanks for the pic and info.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I spent several hours shooting the Chill., X, R and SDX today. The X is definately smoother than the R, but has a lot of hand vibe . The SDX is a sweet lil bow. My ChillR felt a lot different with 85%roc mods, same draw but dead back wall and improved valley . I have 75% roc mods on order for my R. If I were wanting a 3d only rig the X would be the ticket.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Etheis said:


> Okay here's my results of the speed test of the difference between the rock mod speeds and the regular chill mods. The rock mods I shot were the high let off mods and are the RK.C mods which is 29" draw on the chill r. The stock mods were DY.C which is also 29". The bow maxed out at 70.4lbs and I was shooting a gold tip pro hunter at 407grains. I was shooting through a whisker biscuit. Bow did pick up a little speed on the rock mods.
> View attachment 1953615
> 
> ^speed with the rock mods.
> ...


So, would you say the gain in speed from stock to high let-off mods is negligable and it boils down to the better back wall? That's what I'm getting from the review and speed test. I'm more interested from a hunting aspect than target an would be going on my R,currently w 28.5" mods. Should I expect the DL to remain the same or would retuning be in order? Thanks for any info you can give. I'm pretty much set on the Rock mods, but undecided between 75% and 85%.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

I just tested the R with G rock mods vs G standard lost 11 fps with the rock mods

27/60 W/300 gr arrow @ 303fps standard mod
292 fps W/Rock mod


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is a real nice change of pace with these mid year releases. Regardless of what bow company.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Got our first ones in the shop today. I only got to shoot it a few times but It shoot very well. It holds very nice with a pretty smooth draw. The rock mods are great! Im not a fan of the riser or the price though. I think it will be a really solid bow though.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bownazi said:


> I just tested the R with G rock mods vs G standard lost 11 fps with the rock mods
> 
> 27/60 W/300 gr arrow @ 303fps standard mod
> 292 fps W/Rock mod


G standard in the G Rock Mod are not the same are they?


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

What is the price on the Rock Mods?


----------



## ArcheryEngineer (Feb 25, 2013)

For goodness sake, just come out with a Creed XL already!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Good review rattlinman. I'm not going to buy this one since I have the R, I do wonder what mathews will have for is in November.. I bet they definitely introduce another 35 ATA bow, maybe solocam or another dual cam and although I am a fan of the geogrid riser, I think it's time for them to update to something new. I'm pretty excited to see what ends up happening, this new bow and mods were definitely a great idea for Mathews.





HawgEnvy said:


> So, would you say the gain in speed from stock to high let-off mods is negligable and it boils down to the better back wall? That's what I'm getting from the review and speed test. I'm more interested from a hunting aspect than target an would be going on my R,currently w 28.5" mods. Should I expect the DL to remain the same or would retuning be in order? Thanks for any info you can give. I'm pretty much set on the Rock mods, but undecided between 75% and 85%.


Now mathews was expecting a 3fps average gain with rock mods. I got less than 1fps. Doesn't mean my results are exact and someone will get different results I'm sure. I just took a chillr put the rock mods on it and put it on the draw board. Cables hit stops at the exact same time. May have been just luck. Measured draw length and it came in right at 29" which I put the rk.c mods on which are the 29" mods. I measured from back of the grip to string which was 27 1/4 add your 1 3/4 and you have your 29 amo. As for the let off for hunting I would do 85%. But I would always put the bow in the draw board after a mod change just to make sure and then do some creep tuning. 







I know you can't tell much from the pic thought you might be able to see the mods hitting at the same time.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goathollow said:


> G standard in the G Rock Mod are not the same are they?



G rock mod...85%....G standard Chill/R mod 80%...both = 27'' dl on a ChillR


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

bownazi said:


> I just tested the R with G rock mods vs G standard lost 11 fps with the rock mods
> 
> 27/60 W/300 gr arrow @ 303fps standard mod
> 292 fps W/Rock mod



Just tested the X @28''DL W/G 85% rock mod @ 60.5 lb 300 gr arrow @ 301 fps
..................... X @ 28 DL W/G standard Chill 80% mod........................312 fps


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

I shot one today very smooth bow it was a 70 pounder has a good back wall. The feel of the bow is like shooting a 38 ata bow don't feel like a 35 ata bow.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

> Quote Originally Posted by bownazi View Post
> 
> I just tested the R with G rock mods vs G standard lost 11 fps with the rock mods
> 
> ...






bownazi said:


> Just tested the X @28''DL W/G 85% rock mod @ 60.5 lb 300 gr arrow @ 301 fps
> ..................... X @ 28 DL W/G standard Chill 80% mod........................312 fps



Just tested the SDX....28/52 rock mod...300 gr arrow=286
......................................................standard mod= 298


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

played with one a bit today, very very nice bow. that is the most impressive bow that mathews has put out IMO
felt great, shot great, held great. very nice indeed


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bownazi said:


> Just tested the SDX....28/52 rock mod...300 gr arrow=286
> ......................................................standard mod= 298


Bownazi: By chance do you have a copy of the Rock Mod chart that shows the appropriate mod for the ChillX, ChillR, Chill and SDX? I saw it in recent thread but I've been looking for 2 hours and can't find it. I thought it indicated that the Mod on the X for 28" draw (as an example) wouldn't produce a 28" draw on the R or the Chill or SDX. I ordered a set of 28" Rock Mods last week and now I'm second guessing what I ordered.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

Mod X SDX Chill Chill-R

Rock A 31	29	30	30

Rock B 30.5	28.5	29.5	29.5

Rock C 30	28	29	29

Rock D 29.5	27.5	28.5	28.5

Rock E 29	27	28	28

Rock F 28.5	26.5	27.5	27.5

Rock G 28	26	27	27

Rock H 27.5	25.5	26.5	26.5

Rock I 27	25	26 (Long)	26

Rock J 26.5	24.5	26 (Short)	25.5

Rock K 26	24	25.5	25

Rock L 25.5	23.5	25	24.5

Rock M 25	23	24.5	24


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bownazi said:


> Mod X SDX Chill Chill-R
> 
> Rock A 31293030
> 
> ...


Bownazi: thanks! I think I ordered the correct mods. I ordered the zebra Mod for a 28" R. Your earlier post had me confused. The G mod on the X is 28" but on the R it would only be 27... Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goathollow said:


> Bownazi: thanks! I think I ordered the correct mods. I ordered the zebra Mod for a 28" R. Your earlier post had me confused. The G mod on the X is 28" but on the R it would only be 27... Or am I reading it wrong?



That is correct...what is a zebra mod?


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish Mathews could get away from that huge cam. You take a 34" axle to axle Mathews and its actually taking up 40" long in space.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I shot one at my friends shop yesterday and it is a nice bow. I think Mathews will do well with it.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bownazi said:


> That is correct...what is a zebra mod?


Oooops, meant to say E mod. Auto correct on my iPhone.

Another question for you... have you tested any of the bows (X,R,SDX) with the 75% let off Rock Mods? If so, how did that feel to you?


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goathollow said:


> Oooops, meant to say E mod. Auto correct on my iPhone.
> 
> Another question for you... have you tested any of the bows (X,R,SDX) with the 75% let off Rock Mods? If so, how did that feel to you?


I figured that or I missed something and was about to learn something new...lol


----------



## DanielR15 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ordered a black one this morning. I hope I will only have to wait 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

DanielR15 said:


> Ordered a black one this morning. I hope I will only have to wait 2 weeks or so.


I asked a mathews rep yesterday he was expecting a 3-6 week wait but hopefully you get yours sooner!


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely a different look with the sharp lines on the riser. Any clue why they are releasing these bows now as opposed to the early release in november?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I shot the Chill X last night. Very nice bow. IMHO if this bow is anywhere as near as fast as claimed it will be the bow of the year. I will be surprised if it comes close to IBO though. I shot it with the 85% mods and am curious how much speed loss is attributed to the 85% mods?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Supposed to IBO at 325 with the 85% rock mods. Everyone sees the 336IBO but that is only with the 75% mods.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Supposed to IBO at 325 with the 85% rock mods. Everyone sees the 336IBO but that is only with the 75% mods.



I realized that the 336 was with 75% mods. I hadn't seen a figure for 85% mods. After looking at the calculator this one I shot was real close to expected IBO. If it will do 10 fps faster with the 75% mods, I am probably going to be all in. :grin:

FWIW....it shot a 366 gr arrow 271 fps. This was with a 70 lb max bow set at 60 lbs.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> I realized that the 336 was with 75% mods. I hadn't seen a figure for 85% mods. After looking at the calculator this one I shot was real close to expected IBO. If it will do 10 fps faster with the 75% mods, I am probably going to be all in. :grin:
> 
> FWIW....it shot a 366 gr arrow 271 fps. This was with a 70 lb max bow set at 60 lbs.


Was that with 75% let off or 85%?


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> I realized that the 336 was with 75% mods. I hadn't seen a figure for 85% mods. After looking at the calculator this one I shot was real close to expected IBO. If it will do 10 fps faster with the 75% mods, I am probably going to be all in. :grin:
> 
> FWIW....it shot a 366 gr arrow 271 fps. This was with a 70 lb max bow set at 60 lbs.


I picked up 12 fps from 85% to the standard 80% DY mods on the ChillR, SDX & X...Mathews tech dept told me from 80% to Rock 75% = 2-3 fps gain...not many dealers have the 75% yet


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bownazi said:


> I picked up 12 fps from 85% to the standard 80% DY mods on the ChillR, SDX & X...Mathews tech dept told me from 80% to Rock 75% = 2-3 fps gain...not many dealers have the 75% yet


Just to avoid any confusion from misreading this message; there appears to be a 10-12 fps LOSS going from the 80% to 85% mods.

Why didn't they just make an 80% Rock Mod???


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

goathollow said:


> Just to avoid any confusion from misreading this message; there appears to be a 10-12 fps LOSS going from the 80% to 85% mods.
> 
> Why didn't they just make an 80% Rock Mod???


So....the 75% rock mods should be approximately 15 FPS faster than the 85% mods?


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goathollow said:


> Just to avoid any confusion from misreading this message; there appears to be a 10-12 fps LOSS going from the 80% to 85% mods.
> 
> Why didn't they just make an 80% Rock Mod???


The Rock mods were built for and around the X bow mainly for BT & target shooters... guys that want high LO and deep valley W/ a solid wall 85% mod...I believe that the 75% rock mods are the 80% DY mods with a built in cable stop. shorter valley and may even be 80% LO at some DL's ..... if I ever get any to test...I will know for sure.

I believe this because of the results I got from what Mathews did with the M6 & 7 with the 80% & 65% mods.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> So....the 75% rock mods should be approximately 15 FPS faster than the 85% mods?


I will let you know when I get some to test...what I have posted is a combination of what I know to be fact from the testing I did with what I have available to me now and what I was told by my Mathews tech guy...we might find different results @ different DL's on different BH bows in valley,speed & dl...if you look at the rock mod chart you will notice that the DL changes on the Chill & R as you go down in DL with the Rock's


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

bownazi said:


> I will let you know when I get some to test...what I have posted is a combination of what I know to be fact from the testing I did with what I have available to me now and what I was told by my Mathews tech guy...we might find different results @ different DL's on different BH bows in valley,speed & dl...if you look at the rock mod chart you will notice that the DL changes on the Chill & R as you go down in DL with the Rock's



OK. Great. How do the cam sizes scale above 30" generally on the Monster/Chill series bows? Does a 31" mod pick up much speed over the 30"? There reason I ask is I have never really found a bow that wasn't specifically engineered for long draws that scaled like that. Usually my 30.5
draws are only a couple FPS faster than the 30.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> OK. Great. How do the cam sizes scale above 30" generally on the Monster/Chill series bows? Does a 31" mod pick up much speed over the 30"? There reason I ask is I have never really found a bow that wasn't specifically engineered for long draws that scaled like that. Usually my 30.5
> draws are only a couple FPS faster than the 30.


The X is the first Chill to go over 30''...I can't answer that question.... C/30'' is the longest mod we have...I don't know that anyone has an A rock mod yet...I know that on the MR bows that after you go past C mods on any BH MR the draw cycle starts to load 1-4'' before the drop depending on the BH of the bow they are put on...I never checked the speed on all of them...I know that the M6 would jump 12 fps per 1'' at 29 & 30 and below that 10fps per ''


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

28 inch 85% 60 lbs 355 gr arrow 286 fps..29 inch 75% mods same Arrow 309 fps


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Tagged


----------

